# It should but it doesn,t



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViU5...re=related

Probably taxpayers Dollars at work long ago!!!!

Manfred


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Really very interesting! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred; 

I have this study in my War Trains DVD set. It is amazing how much rail must be blown away before anything derails. Maybe that is why Burt Lancaster unbolted an entire length of rail in the movie The Train. The rail stood just fine until the locomotive was on top of it, then it rolled to the side and out from under the wheels and KERPLUNK!!! One locomotive on the ground! 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting video. Only problem now days is the tonnage of trains and locos. You would never make it over the 2nd test they did. First test you would probably have made it kind of like going over a broken rail. Speed also is a factor and they where doing some slow speed runs. Stick a fast passenger train in for the test and it probably also would have failed the 2nd test. I've seen trains get over a lot of things in my time but some times it's pure luck. Thanks for the video. Later RJD


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

If you ever play Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator 3, there's a mission where you have to fly across the channel and take out a train of enemy VIP's with a Spitfire. I tried a number of different attacks, but nothing stopped the train. Then I tried blowing up the bridge in front of the train. Worked every time! 

Robert


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very fun to watch, thanks Manfred. I wonder if they ever realized that there would have been significantly more successful results on a curve, even a fairly gentle one. 
Robert


----------

